# contract question



## newguy (Feb 27, 2009)

For the last 10+ years a signatory contractor has given 45 mins for lunch even though the contract states 30 mins. They have recently kicked it back to 30 mins (not sure why) . I was in another Union before the IBEW and something similar went to arbitration and we won due to the fact that the arbitrator said that after so long it becomes a mutual understand that it is part of the contract. Was this just this arbitrator's point of view ? Is this worth making a stink over or should we just suck it up as if the contractor was being a nice guy ?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

You must work for Preferred Elec. . My advice is suck it up, if the contractor isn't making money you want have a job long.


----------



## newguy (Feb 27, 2009)

william1978 said:


> You must work for Preferred Elec. . My advice is suck it up, if the contractor isn't making money you want have a job long.


I aggree with you that if the contractor is not making money I won't have a job long. The reason for the cut is what bothers me, I will PM ya.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Suck it up and keep the money train rolling for now.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

newguy said:


> I aggree with you that if the contractor is not making money I won't have a job long. The reason for the cut is what bothers me, I will PM ya.


 
I haven't heard the reason.:no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

OMG.....Unless the reason is he is cutting you out of some strange at lunch SUCK IT UP..


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> OMG.....Unless the reason is he is cutting you out of some strange at lunch SUCK IT UP..


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Times are tight, you've still got a job where as many don't. 15min isn't squat compared to filing for unemployment. Suck it up and get back to work slacker!


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

I would add up the free time you received getting the extra 15 min each day and times that by your hourly and add benifits package and consider that a good bonus. First off times are tight and your company has to compete. Its hard enough being signatory and competing, talk about paying out the extra. Second you are an apprentice and your going to raise a stink about this? let me tell you what will probably happen. The contractor will find a way to weed you out, and word will spread your a trouble maker. You will then find it hard to get your hours each year. I would leave it alone.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

dawgs said:


> I would add up the free time you received getting the extra 15 min each day and times that by your hourly and add benifits package and consider that a good bonus. First off times are tight and your company has to compete. Its hard enough being signatory and competing, talk about paying out the extra. Second you are an apprentice and your going to raise a stink about this? let me tell you what will probably happen. The contractor will find a way to weed you out, and word will spread your a trouble maker. You will then find it hard to get your hours each year. I would leave it alone.


VERY WISE WORDS...I know a few apprentices that raised a stink and it follows them for years.


I buy my men lunch every time we work off hours, so if you worked for me I would have to stop that practice, for fear of the one day I did not buy you lunch on a Sunday* I would be in DEEP SH*T with the local??????

*Assuming I forgot my wallet


----------



## newguy (Feb 27, 2009)

brian john said:


> VERY WISE WORDS...I know a few apprentices that raised a stink and it follows them for years.
> 
> 
> I buy my men lunch every time we work off hours, so if you worked for me I would have to stop that practice, for fear of the one day I did not buy you lunch on a Sunday* I would be in DEEP SH*T with the local??????
> ...


Advise taken .


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

The last 2 jobs I landed to keep from laying anyone off, I had to buy. If any of my guys would like to work through all or part of their lunch to help me break even, I would be very grateful, but I guess we all get to suck it up a little.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> If any of my guys would like to work through all or part of their lunch to help me break even, I would be very grateful, but I guess we all get to suck it up a little.




In a Union world that is breaking conditions and violates the CBA.
How is the men's fault or problem if the job was bid so close that lunch is even being considered as a "give back"????


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

Celtic said:


> In a Union world that is breaking conditions and violates the CBA.
> How is the men's fault or problem if the job was bid so close that lunch is even being considered as a "give back"????


 I don't expect them to, I am graciously honoring my end of the deal, the point is nobody would even if the job was taken at a loss for the sake of keeping people, but give someone and extra 15 minutes and look how fast it becomes an entitlement. 

It's always a one way street with the union, how is it my fault the economy tanked and I sometimes cant even buy a job? The economy is not either of our faults but we both have to deal with it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> .... but give someone and extra 15 minutes and look how fast it becomes an entitlement.


I agree....without a strong foreman keeping time, 11:45 becomes 11:30...becomes 1:00 ~ for some, not all..usually the ones that are constantly screaming about some minor point or another.




PhatElvis said:


> It's always a one way street with the union, how is it my fault the economy tanked and I sometimes cant even buy a job? The economy is not either of our faults but we both have to deal with it.


How is it "always a one-way street" when the terms were agreed upon by both parties?

It can be dealt with...without resorting to breaking conditions.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

In the past we have taken a few jobs at cost to keep them men busy. I did talk to them regarding this, just so they knew not to stretch things out.

Not asking them to violate union rules BUT they need to be aware that it is careful use of time or no work.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> In the past we have taken a few jobs at cost to keep them men busy. I did talk to them regarding this, just so they knew not to stretch things out.
> 
> Not asking them to violate union rules BUT they need to be aware that it is careful use of time or no work.


That should be the story of EVERY job ~ regardless of the economic condition.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

On most weekend jobs I cover travel each way (1.5-2 hours extra) on tight jobs I cannot do this.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> On most weekend jobs I cover travel each way (1.5-2 hours extra) on tight jobs I cannot do this.


 
I need to work for an employer like you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

brian john said:


> On most weekend jobs I cover travel each way (1.5-2 hours extra) on tight jobs I cannot do this.


That would be just about every job here in NJ 

If you can bury that into your bids :thumbsup: ....I would not expect to be/to paid/pay drive time [under most conditions].


----------

